# Airline tube and cats



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello,

Does anybody have a solution for cats chewing on airline tube? I need a solution that doesn't included a sack, a big rock and a fast moving creek behind my house.

I have tired duck tape, "taste bad" stuff from the vet, submerging everything but the pump and about 3" of hose and the cats still win. Apparently plastic tube is better than cat nip for one of the cats.

Is there such a thing (it wouldn't make sense to me) but a submerable air pump. I need the air pump to run sponge filters in three on my tanks.


Thanks
Judi


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

skyedale said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody have a solution for cats chewing on airline tube? I need a solution that *doesn't included a sack, a big rock and a fast moving creek behind my house.*
> 
> ...


HAHA thats horrible but funny that a friend of mine was saying the exact same thing about my cat since my cat won't leave him alone.

as for your airline tube, honestly I use a good spray bottle, they hate getting wet, they hate getting sprayed, and you won't have to walk all the way up to them, because usually when they see you coming they know to run away. my kitten use to chew on it, and whenever i caught him, literally from my couch i give him a shot and he hasn't done it since.


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

*Cat and spray bottles*

The cat that is chewing the air tube is a turkish van and loves water. When I am spraying orchids he gets between the spray and the plant. He sticks his whole head in the dog water dish and blows bubbles. If there is even a half inch opening in the tank lid he will stick his paw(s) in and drag plants out. He likes water lettuce as a snack, but is not keen on hornwort. Only good news about the paws going in the tank is that he doesn't go fishing for fish. I have tried crating him up at night in one of the big dog kennels, but the noise isn't worth it.

Weird cat - fits right into this household.

Yes I know cats and fish tanks bad mix.

Judi


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

How about getting a different type of airline tubing? If you're using the gummy silicone type, try the firmer old-fashioned clear stuff, or the black Lee's stealth one? IME cats are very texture (rather than taste) driven...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Try Russian method - cover it with harsh mustard

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Cat shocking collar?  
Cat gets a jolt of electricity when it gets near the fish tank.

or

Get a few powerheads instead


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

skyedale said:


> Hello,
> Is there such a thing (it wouldn't make sense to me) but a submerable air pump. I need the air pump to run sponge filters in three on my tanks.
> 
> Thanks
> Judi


Hi Judi, actually, I think there is. I don't know the brand but I've seen in the Menagerie. The pump can be placed fully submerged with one pipe sticking out above the water as a source for air. Never seen it in action though, just what the picture and letters on the new boxes says lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You can always see if the cord bundle things work somehow to try and protect the airline in some way.. I have a cat that loves airline tubing and 40 dollar ear phone wires too. 

Or even just invest in some PVC to run in someway.. :/ I know it might look a bit ugly..


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tubing*

If u go to canadian tire or home depot they sell electrical wiring conduit it for 
Tucking wires in it its black in colour ask for it in the auto wiring section they also have a similar prodict for hiding wires to the tv and speakers at home bdepot has two way tape so u can tuck tube I n and secure it to the wall


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

*Off to Home Depot*



tom g said:


> If u go to canadian tire or home depot they sell electrical wiring conduit it for
> Tucking wires in it its black in colour ask for it in the auto wiring section they also have a similar prodict for hiding wires to the tv and speakers at home bdepot has two way tape so u can tuck tube I n and secure it to the wall


Thanks for the advise. I will duck tape, wrap electrical cord and cover it with the "bad taste" cream from the vet, from the pump to the gang valve. From the gang valve to the tank I will use the electrical wiring conduit. For the lines leaving the gang valve I will use the electrical wiring conduit to about 8" deep into the tank. This truly has become a battle of me VS Merlin the cat.

When I got up this morning, the little darling was playing on the floor with one of the lines that connects to a sponge filter.

I haven't yet found a type of air line hose that he doesn't like. Silicone, black, blue, clear and all equally tasty.

If this doesn't work I will be buying the pump that the Mengerie has.

Wish me luck.

Judi


----------



## johndxu (Oct 23, 2007)

Using some glass beads with center holes (Walmart or dollar mart have them) Or even some short glass, ceremic tubes (Homedepot may have them), one by one to cover the air tubing section exposure to the cat. May be diamond beads

Yes, let the cat chew the hardest materials, glass/ceremic/diamond


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The joys of cats =^..^=
One of my cats has a thing for plastic, pretty much anything plastic but especially plastic bags, remotes, lighters, etc. Maybe if you can cover it in a permanent metal/cardboard wire cover? I had to make a hanging shelf to put my pump on that she couldnt reach...and my wires all are in one of those tubes thats covers wires/bundles them... 
Lol and glass tops to keep them from drinking the water and fishing, and some cardboard to keep them from jumping up onto my glass tops lol 
The water spray trick works well if your cat doesnt like water- my plastic eating cat doesnt like it so it only takes one or two sprays and she will avoid it, my other cat(my avatar pic)who gets into my baby pool that i use to suntan in thinks spraying him with water is a fun game lol  
Trick would be to find something your cat doesnt like and place it right where the airline is lol or something he doesnt like the taste of, that would still be safe in case he still chews on it when youre not around...
Good luck


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

When keeping piranhas occasionally you get a piranha that likes to chew air tubing so we run 3/8" I.D. polyethylene tubing as a sheath around the air tubing to stop a piranha from chewing the 1/4" airline tube. You could do the same on the air tube outside of the tank to stop your cat from chewing through the air supply. Rigid polyethylene tube is the same type used for Reverse Osmosis water supply. Of course the 3/8" I.D. tube is larger than the 1/4" tube used for RO's. You can get it from any Home Improvement store. You could also use a cord wrap located in the electrical aisle that would work for single or multiple air line tubes. The black accordian wrap is split so you can easily wrap them.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Throw them into the tank... >GGG< I may have an extra powerhead you can try... the electrical conduit sounds useful too.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

How about giving the cat a few pieces of air line he can play with and chew on for himself? As long as he isn't able to chew off pieces and swallow them he should be okay. Maybe you can rub them with catnip so he likes them better than the ones in use for your tanks.


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

skyedale said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody have a solution for cats chewing on airline tube? I need a solution that doesn't included a sack, a big rock and a fast moving creek behind my house.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for all the suggestions on cats vs. air line tubing. No I didn't use the sack idea.

I went to Canadian Tire and purchased an assortment of pvc plumbing joints.

After cobbling a few together I now have cat proof connections. The pvc parts can really take a beating. The one cat got so frustrated he tried to walk off with the air pump. Duct tape stopped that from happening. It doesn't look too bad when you colour coordinate the tape.

TTFN

Judi


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!! Silly kitter :3


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

If you don't want to drown the poor thing, perhaps you could just remove its teeth?


----------

